# Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl? Update!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, Iizzie had quads, then trips, so I was trying to give her a nice long vacation. I noticed she was really looking good a few weeks ago...nice slick coat...good weight gain...she just looked good. Then I thought wow Izzie, you are looking a little chubby. So, a week ago my DIL, said "when is Izzie due?". Well, she's not supposed to be PG! "Are you sure?" So, this may be one of those "through the fence" breedings if she is PG. And, I'm now looking at her through different eyes, and now I believe that she is pregnant. So, much for my "plan"!

So, what do you think?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

Ive been wrong before- but she sure looks preggy to me~!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

YEP, she was a bad girl. :thumbup: But she looks very good.

SO do you even have a clue when she is due? Looks like you will be doing what I did all year, walk outside and :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

:doh: :help: :shrug: Oh man...I knew you were going to see a PG doe...pooh! No, I have no idea when she's due. Oh well, her ligs are strong...but she's laying around alot. Now I have another doe I have to guess on. Pooh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

Di....she has been a bad little girl.......yep she's preggo..... Is she bagging up at all?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

LOL, I must have been in denial! You know, after we weaned her kids, her udder was shrinking nicely, and then it stopped. I checked it a few times to see if it was hard or hot or anything, but no. I really began to believe she was PG about 3 weeks ago when it started to get bigger.

The good news is she has some amber goo on her cha-cha this morning. But, then Angel did yesterday too and nothing yet. :GAAH:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

Oh, Izzie you bad girl sneaking off and getting pregnant. :slapfloor: :GAAH: Your buck was a bad boy.
With my Alpine I go back and forth pregnant or not pregnant. She has a tendency to keep her girlish figure until 
about 2 weeks before she is due then :fireworks: she looks pregnant. Each month I watch for her tail wagging and 
I am reasured when I don't see it. I'm glad you are not in denial any more that could have been even more shocking 
if you went out and found kids when you weren't expecting any.:shocked: I know my Alpine is pregnant! and 
she surprises :stars: me every time. I check on her nothing I go back out 3 hours later and there is a baby goat. 
She looks so smug too.

Keep us posted on how she is progressing.
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*



> LOL, I must have been in denial! You know, after we weaned her kids, her udder was shrinking nicely, and then it stopped. I checked it a few times to see if it was hard or hot or anything, but no. I really began to believe she was PG about 3 weeks ago when it started to get bigger.
> 
> The good news is she has some amber goo on her cha-cha this morning. But, then Angel did yesterday too and nothing yet. :GAAH:


 hehe....Di.....Lizzie is going to be just as stubborn as Angel... :help: 
..What a surprise to you ...when you seen her getting so big and her udder is getting bigger not smaller......... :shocked: :hug:



> Oh, Izzie you bad girl sneaking off and getting pregnant. :slapfloor: :GAAH: Your buck was a bad boy.


Suellen ........I forgot... the buck is naughty to.. :wink: ..it takes 2 to tango....LOL..... :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Oh, Oh, has Izzie been a bad girl?*

Well, good new and not so good news...Izzie kidded quads Monday pm. 3 boys and 1 girl. It doesn't seem to matter with Iz on the "presentation aspect" of her kids, these were all breech births! But, the last one a boy is easily twice as big as one boy and girl...then there is the "little one" he is 1lb 8oz! And, Iz won't feed him. At first I thought it was because "he was lost in the crowd", so I brought him in and tried to feed him. Nope. So, I took him back out last night and he did nurse and she let him. So I thought, OK! But, this morning he was kinda standing around and she was walking away when he tried to nurse. So, I brought him in again. He doesn't want to take a bottle, but I'll keep trying. He's cold though, temp is like 98. I'm sure he'd warm up if he'd take the bottle...but I guess he's a "slow learner". :help: He did get some colostrum, and I've got him on a hot water bottle, anything else I should be doing?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

DI, Do not give him any milk until his temp is at LEAST 100. Warm him up then tube him if you have to. Good luck. Where are those pictures??????

OH, Congratulations on the babies. Did you have to help mom since she likes to have them all breach?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ....Lori ...................good luck Di..... :hug: 






Congrats on the new kids....... :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: 

My when Izzie gets in "trouble" she sure pays for it!

I think that getting his temp up is the first thing, then do a feed with colostrum and a bit of Nutridrench may help him as well.
Hope the little guy improves!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I've got him with hot water bottles and I gave him a little coffee, whiskey, karo mixture. I'll give him some nutra-drench...I didn't get pics last night...it got dark as we were getting done...and today it's been raining and I've been worried about this little guy. I'll get them tomorrow for sure. Thanks, I'm not sure he's going to make it, but, I'm trying. :sigh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Temps up to 100 now. Got 10cc of milk/colostrum into him, he doesn't want my baby nipple, I'll have to go get a pritchard nipple.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

tube the milk into him if necessary

crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, we lost the buckling. It was a long shot...but we tried. :sigh:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe Im so sorry- we have lost some teenies this year too. :sigh: 
You did everything you could for the little guy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Di..........I am so sorry you lost the little one....  .... you did everything possible .... there must of been... something inside ...that may of been wrong...... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's too bad.  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry Di :hug: You did what you could.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new ones-wow! Sorry for the loss of the one; you sure gave it a chance.


----------

